# [SOLVED] AA Rechargeable Batteries



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

Greetings!
I am using a Canon PowerShot A570 that seems to use batteries rather quickly. I have been using Duracell 2650 mAh, Sony 2500 mAh, and Sanyo 2000 mAh, all are Ni-MH. The camera takes 2 batteries, and I use them only in mated pairs. I take a few pix without challenge, then the time it takes for the camera to be ready for the next shot increases, while the indicator lights flash yellow. When they are green I take another shot and the process gets slower and slower. Shortly into this process the red, low-battery, warning icon begins to flash in the viewing window.
I have had the same experience with all of these batteries since they were new.
Am I using the wrong batteries for the camera? Do you have a suggestion for a better battery?

TIA!

-- cleso


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

could be a camera issue, if this is the case you may have to contact their warranty service. 

I found the following info about your camera that tells what you should be getting. 

Power Supply
Power Source
1. AA-size Alkaline Battery (x2)
2. Rechargeable AA-size NiMH Battery (x2)
3. AC Adapter Kit ACK800
Shooting Capacity
Still Image: approx. 120 shots (AA-size Alkaline Battery), approx. 400 shots (AA-size NiMH Battery)*
Playback Time
Approx. 540 min. (AA-size Alkaline Battery), approx. 660 min. (AA-size NiMH Battery)*

* LCD screen on. The above figures comply with CIPA testing standards and apply when fully-charged batteries are used.

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...egoryid=183&modelid=14905#SNAModelSuppliesAct


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

found this reply to a question on the A70

"You need to reset your camera after you change the type of battery! I just call the Canon because of the low battery warning. They told me that I need to remove the battery and hold down the power button for 30 seconds to reset the camera, and then put in the new or fresh recharged battery. Otherwise the camera would be confused about the voltage and give the warning. I think that fixed mine and it seems consistent to what many people described here, some battery works but some do, some A570 is fine but another one is not."
Another solution may be to switch to the more expensive but MUCH longer lasting lithium batteries.


----------



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

Thank you both for your input. After I posted my question today, I spent the day at the beach with some of our children and grandchildren. I almost filled a 2GB card with pix & vids, and did not have any challenges with battery warning or long wait between shots. I was using one of the same pairs of batteries as before. When I got home I read your post. Maybe I did something similar when I loaded the fresh batts today. :4-dontkno Anyway - it worked as it should all day. :4-clap: 
However, I will try the reset by holding the power button the next time I swap batteries & see what happens. Hopefully, this will be all I need to do for now. Looking to the future, I believe I will buy a good set of lithium batts.

Thanks again!

-- cleso :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

Thanks for asking that question, and for the helpful replies .. it may even help me with my daughters camera. I'll give it a try.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

just a clarification - the lithium batteries are NOT rechargeables - they do the same job as the "1. AA-size Alkaline Battery (x2)" - but better, lasting a lot longer, particularly if the flash is in use much of the time.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

I use a lot of rechargeable batteries in my pro grade flash and additional battery pack. 

In my opinion and many pro photographers, Sanyo Eneloop NiMh should be given serious consideration. Because of their low internal resistance, Eneloops are also ideal for high-current devices. 

They come ready charged for use. They are cheap enough to have a spare set. 

Another point, do not be attracted to the 'rapid charger' device such as the 15 minute chargers. They work and do charge the battery in 15 minutes BUT the reduce the eventual life of the battery. They get very hot & virtually cook the battery. 

Ideally any NiMh battery should be charged between 1 & 5 hours to full charge. Do not leave the NiMh batteries on constant trickle charge.

I suggest that you Google 'Eneloop' and see the reports - see this review


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

Talking about Rechargeables, My Nikon uses an Li-ion which I decided to replace a few months back. I got a couple of charges into it only to then find that it refused to work, so I took it back to where I bought it.
During the subsequent discussion I learned that it is recommended to discharge / recharge these batteries about once a month in order to keep them fresh. Whilst they don't suffer any so called memory effects, there is a circuit inside that will trip if the voltage drops too low (which mine didn't) and renders them inoperative. They can be recovered with the right equipment (or by "paying") at the place they were purchased.

Luckily after some choice words on both my and the salesmans part, when I returned for the verdict, it was replaced free of charge! The salesman was missing :grin:

worth bearing in mind.


----------



## cleso (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: AA Rechargeable Batteries*

Last weekend I did the "reset" by holding the power button for 30 seconds with no batteries in the camera before installing freshly charged ones. Hmmmm.... the results were less than stellar - not as good as I had at the beach mentioned in my last post.

Am I understanding this reset instruction correctly?
1. Remove batteries from camera.
2. Hold power button for 30 seconds.
3. Install fresh batteries.

It is good to read the favorable notes on the Sanyo Eneloop batteries. I bought mine about 18 mo. ago because they were such a great price at Costco.

Thx!

-- cleso


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

My Daughters Camera, an HP Photosmart M525, clearly doesn't like any batteries, rechargeable or otherwise as I mentioned before. I tried all the tricks mentioned here and those that I could find elsewhere, without success. I noted that the camera has a socket for an external supply on the side, labeled as 5Vdc and under the camera it states that the supply should be 5Volts / 2000mA (or 2amps for the uninitiated).

I took the 4 AA size rechargeable 1.2V / 2400mA NiMh batteries I purchased to test out the camera and placed them in a 4 Cell battery holder. 4 batteries when fully charged is approx 5.6Volts and when being used before they empty should read approx 4.8 Volts. I double checked using an adjustable bench power supply that I was unlikely to do any damage, by watching the current level with the camera in both off & on states. 

In fact my test showed that trying to provide a voltage greater than 6Volts seems to trip an "over voltage" circuit, and the camera shuts off! Unfortunate since I wanted to try using a 6V pack that I had made a few years back to help my Nikon Coolpix 4300!. The 6V pack though hits 7Volts when charged.

Ensuring that the battery polarity was correct with the positive lead to the inner pin, I made a cable with suitable plug on the end. The cable is currently 2 meters long but will shorten it when I know what pocket the batteries will in best without impeding use of backpack, cycling or using either/both hands. The plug, I found from the remains of a universal power supply that came with lots of attachments.

I have now taken over 40 photo's using the 5V battery supply, some with flash, and I will be experimenting to see just how well this works. With a few sets of spare batteries I am sure that the camera will be back in use very shortly. The battery pack is still working well from the charge given a few weeks ago. Voltage at start measured 5.3Volts, and currently measures 5.0Volts.

The photo was taken with the same camera that is supplied by the batteries.

Hope this helps anyone that might be having similar problems.


----------

